# Northern Spain in October?



## Deleted member 74229 (Oct 3, 2019)

We did Scotland in March, and a long 9-week trip to Croatia, via Germany, Austria, and back through France’s Loire region May to July, and now we are about to tour northern Spain and Portugal from next week! Exciting! 
But the question is, with it getting dark from 7.30pm how cold will nights be, and do we need out thicker duvet or the thin one, seeing we should be down on the Algarve too? What’s your experience?


----------



## Linda (Oct 3, 2019)

When we have been in Spain/Portugal in Jan-April we used a 10.5 tog duvet.  It did get chillier at night.  We started out at home with full summer/winter duvet but took out the 4.5.  It wasn't really warm enough to swap them over though.


----------



## bilbao camper (Oct 3, 2019)

Temperature today in Bilbao was 22c min 16c the min at sea leval does not drop below 13c in october with highs around 18c to 20c the temp all all long the northern coast will be similar


----------



## John H (Oct 3, 2019)

We arrived in northern Spain yesterday and plan to travel slowly along the coast before dipping south into northern Portugal and then towards the Mediterranean by the end of the month. Of course, weather can vary but usually, the temperatures are fine, day and night, up here during early to mid-October. We are sticking to the coast and it would be a different matter if you ventured up into the Picos de Europa at this time of year.


----------



## alcam (Oct 3, 2019)

John H said:


> We arrived in northern Spain yesterday and plan to travel slowly along the coast before dipping south into northern Portugal and then towards the Mediterranean by the end of the month. Of course, weather can vary but usually, the temperatures are fine, day and night, up here during early to mid-October. We are sticking to the coast and it would be a different matter if you ventured up into the Picos de Europa at this time of year.


Will be there in a few days . Was going to spend more time in France but , until this afternoon , bit chilly .


----------



## kenspain (Oct 3, 2019)

At the moment the weather is really nice and warm in Alicante last year  in Portugal in   October it was wet and cold the way the weather is at the moment its hard to say what it will be like, but have fun what's a little rain and cold , after all you come from England should be used to it


----------



## Deleted member 74229 (Oct 4, 2019)

Linda said:


> When we have been in Spain/Portugal in Jan-April we used a 10.5 tog duvet.  It did get chillier at night.  We started out at home with full summer/winter duvet but took out the 4.5.  It wasn't really warm enough to swap them over though.


Thank you! Very useful to know, and guide us.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 4, 2019)

It's usually warmer down on the coast.. The sea acts as a storage heater.
The East Algarve has the softer winds.. it's known as The Sotto Vento..
You should not get any snow and overnight temperatures rarely drop below 10' C.
There's plenty of cheap brandy.. That helps


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 4, 2019)

John H said:


> We arrived in northern Spain yesterday and plan to travel slowly along the coast before dipping south into northern Portugal and then towards the Mediterranean by the end of the month. Of course, weather can vary but usually, the temperatures are fine, day and night, up here during early to mid-October. We are sticking to the coast and it would be a different matter if you ventured up into the Picos de Europa at this time of year.


Hi John , we are thinking of doing the Picos mid October . What sort of night time lows can we expect ?


----------



## John H (Oct 4, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> Hi John , we are thinking of doing the Picos mid October . What sort of night time lows can we expect ?



Hi. The Picos are high mountains so the weather can be very variable and snow is possible from mid-September. Down on the coast, it is a maritime climate with very mild nights at this time of year, so it really depends on where you want to go. I recommend the el tiempo web site for weather forecasts.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 5, 2019)

John H said:


> Hi. The Picos are high mountains so the weather can be very variable and snow is possible from mid-September. Down on the coast, it is a maritime climate with very mild nights at this time of year, so it really depends on where you want to go. I recommend the el tiempo web site for weather forecasts.


We did the Picos mid October, a few years back.
It's a wonderful, fascinating place to visit..
We  got caught out overnighting on high ground.. It froze.
Luckily our van was fairly winterised.
However, the butane froze in the gas hatch.  So we were without heating and cooking.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 5, 2019)

On my southbound annual trips to Gib  usually at the end of Oct. beginning of Nov. the area with the best weather
invariably seems to be in that corner around the San Sebastien/Biarritz area. Deteriorates going west
and turning the corner at La Coruna until Lisbon. The inland alternatives from Irun to Zaragoza or Madrid can
lead to conditions as shown in the pic. but not a common occurrence in Oct. more a Dec. Jan. thing
even on the generally lower elevation major roads  that is  Espagna oop norte.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 5, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> On my southbound annual trips to Gib  usually at the end of Oct. beginning of Nov. the area with the best weather
> invariably seems to be in that corner around the San Sebastien/Biarritz area. Deteriorates going west
> and turning the corner at La Coruna until Lisbon. The inland alternatives from Irun to Zaragoza or Madrid can
> lead to conditions as shown in the pic. but not a common occurrence in Oct. more a Dec. Jan. thing
> even on the generally lower elevation major roads  that is  Espagna oop norte.


I had conditions like this just East of Madrid in April of this year. There are many mountain ranges in Spain that change the weather. The Northern coast and on the West ( the Atlantic) often has weather similar to the UK. What is our weather doing right now?


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks all will probably hug cost and make the odd trip inland. Will need to get the map out.


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 5, 2019)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I had conditions like this just East of Madrid in April of this year. There are many mountain ranges in Spain that change the weather. The Northern coast and on the West ( the Atlantic) often has weather similar to the UK. What is our weather doing right now?



Often posted, the enormous central plain is all at high level, there you are driving along
it's flat as a pancake and in the distance you see snowcapped mountains, and think 'cold up there.'
Then a minute later you stop for fuel and as you get out it's brass monkeys, freezing, a quick glance 
at the satnav and you suddenly realise it shows 1700metres. I'm always falling for it, no matter
how many times I drive across.


----------



## Deleted member 74229 (Oct 7, 2019)

Good to read about all this, but now I’m feeling really wary about difficult road conditions for our return route, from Seville to Merida, Salamanca and over to Santander in first two weeks of November. High plateau altitude? Is there a no-no route for this time of year, or will the main roads be fine? What do I need to be aware of, please?


----------



## daygoboy (Oct 7, 2019)

Stick to the Autovias, Autopistas APs when inland north of Madrid or in the sierras and there's
normally no problem early November, But in December, Jan. Feb occasionally there can be problems
but the authorities are generally on the ball snowplows & salters are at the ready. In the worst case scenarios
they open up the large tarmacked refuge areas just before the higher passes where you might have to wait
overnight until cleared ahead. The plain in Spain around midwinter time can be a bleak place.


----------

